# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Drug test when buying a property

## cyclic

Aussie home buyers could be snapping up former ice labs

----------


## plum

The one's near me tend to burn down, so we're left with empty blocks.

----------


## toooldforthis

my first place had a few tell tale signs for weed - a few hefty hooks in the ceilings in some rooms; garage was full of fluors and reflector sarking; fencing was recycled roofing iron with the nail holes taped over; yard freshly tilled. 
in the first 6 months had a few weeds grow ...
and lots of knocks on the door at all hours of the night. 
got to know the neighbourhood quite well

----------


## havabeer

My wife's mum house didn't have air con when they bought it, when the guy came in to fit the ducted system in the roof he came down and asked if they knew there was a hydroponic setup in the roof 
its still up there I assume not sure how big/small it is

----------


## David.Elliott

My place had a "secret room" off the shed...Three tube fluoro with UV lights, old door with rows of holes in for pots, poly pipe all the way from the front of the property to the shed, 60 or so metres, then through the wall, across the floor in front of a step, around the corner and into the room. White polycarb roofing.  Have to admit it was a great place to hide the kids big xmas presents like bikes etc...

----------


## webtubbs

> My place had a "secret room" off the shed...Three tube fluoro with UV lights, old door with rows of holes in for pots, poly pipe all the way from the front of the property to the shed, 60 or so metres, then through the wall, across the floor in front of a step, around the corner and into the room. White polycarb roofing.  Have to admit it was a great place to hide the kids big xmas presents like bikes etc...

  Sounds a bit like my shed when we moved in. A secret room through a cupboard!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha funny stories.
The cupboard is the best.
They'd never find that.  
Friends of ours bought a house with a shed in the backyard which is actually a small shipping container.
It had been divided in to 3 rooms with heavy doors and it looks like there's a power cable coming from a pole in the next street over the back..... unlike the main power for the house which comes from the front.

----------

